# Spaghetti Squash Stuffed W/Chicken and Vegetables



## Filus59602 (Oct 8, 2002)

SPAGHETTI SQUASH STUFFED WITH CHICKEN AND VEGETABLES

Yield: Makes 4 servings.
Source: "1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes" by Surrey Books


-  2 medium spaghetti squash (about 2 pounds each),
   cut lengthwise into halves, seeded
-  Olive oil cooking spray
-  12-16 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast, cubed
-  2 medium Jerusalem artichokes (about 8 oz), peeled, cubed
-  1 medium onion, chopped
-  2 medium carrots, diagonally sliced
-  1-1/2 cups quartered mushrooms
-  1/2 cup sliced celery
-  2 cloves garlic, minced
-  2 teaspoons flour
-  2 medium tomatoes, coarsely chopped
-  1/2 cup reduced-sodium fat-free chicken broth
-  3/4 - 1 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves
-  Salt and pepper, to taste
-  2 green onions and tops, thinly sliced

DIRECTIONS

Place squash halves, cut side down, in large baking pan;
add 1/2 inch water. Bake, covered, at 350 degrees F until
squash is tender, 30 to 40 minutes. Scrape pulp into large
bowl, separating strands with fork; reserve shells.

Spray large skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium
heat until hot. Saute chicken, Jerusalem artichokes,
onion, carrots, mushrooms, celery, and garlic until
chicken is light brown, about 8 minutes. Stir in flour
and cook 1 minute longer.

Add tomatoes, broth, and marjoram to skillet; heat to
boiling. Cook, covered, until vegetables are tender,
about 10 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 243, Fat: 3.3 g, Cholesterol: 51.7 mg, Sodium: 104 mg, Protein: 24.8 g, Carbohydrate: 30.8 g  ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 6 Vegetable, 2 Meat


----------

